# Innenhälterung 2013



## Mdenzer (14. Sep. 2013)

Nach langem überlegen, hin und her haben wir uns dafür entschlossen eine Innenhälterung in die Garage zu bauen.
Sie sollte 4000l gross sein, einen Bodenauslauf,Skimmer besitzen.
Die Filterung soll über schwerkraft laufen dazu nutze ich ein Edelstahlbecken das ca. 120x70x60 gross ist und eine 300l Regentonne die mein Vorfilter mit Sifi darstellt.
In der Edelstahlwanne habe ich einen zwichenboden und eine Pumpenkammer eingebaut über 2x 50er anschlüsse wird das wasser in die wanne einströmen ein __ Hel-X bad durchlaufen und wieder ins becken gepummt werden. 11000liter pumpe eventuell gedrosselt...


----------



## Mdenzer (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Innenhälterung 2013*

Der Rohbau....


----------



## Mdenzer (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Innenhälterung 2013*

Isolierung


----------



## Mdenzer (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Innenhälterung 2013*

Folie eingeschweisst


----------



## Mdenzer (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Innenhälterung 2013*

Edelstahlwanne..... Richtig amok war das Bohren der löcher für die Flansche.....aber auch dies haben wir geschafft


----------



## Mdenzer (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Innenhälterung 2013*

Verputz schon fertig, die Decke mit 150 klemmfilz isoliert und rigibs verschraubt...


----------



## Zacky (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Innenhälterung 2013*

...das sieht gut aus......da werden deine Fische bestimmt zufrieden und glücklich über den Winter kommen...

Mit welcher Temperatur rechnest Du im Winter in der Innenhälterung oder heizt Du ggf. den Raum zusätzlich auf?


----------



## lotta (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Innenhälterung 2013*

Tolle Arbeit
:gratuliere gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## Mdenzer (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Innenhälterung 2013*

Hallo habe einen 900watt heizstab in der edelstahlwanne montiert denke ich werde versuchen  16 grad zu halten..... Gegebenfalls noch abdecken mal sehen...


----------



## Mdenzer (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Innenhälterung 2013*

Steuerung für licht und temperatur


----------



## Mdenzer (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Innenhälterung 2013*

Sieht schon besser aus


----------



## Mdenzer (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Innenhälterung 2013*

Filter bioteil


----------



## Mdenzer (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Innenhälterung 2013*

Sollte ich lieber plexiglas rundum zur Decke machen das ich aufschieben kann oder doch das Becken mit doppelsteg abdecken.. Wäre wohl heiztechnich und Feuchtigkeitstechnisch besser


----------

